# tune-up



## mej7801 (Apr 5, 2005)

i have a 1987 300zx non-turboautomatic, I am thinking about doing a tune-up. The car runs a little sluggish. Also the sensor light is on on the dash, anybody have any suggestions. The car only has 63,000 original miles. I also wondered if I could have my fuel injectors cleaned and seviced. I live in houston, texas, so if anybody knows of a shop in my area, please let me know.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Which sensor light is on? With that many miles on that old of a car you may be wise to get sea foam or injector cleaner. I would also replace the timing belt/ tensioner while you are at it. Have you checked the tranny fluid or have any records of service ?!?!?!?!


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

The sensor light is a timed circuit after xx,xxx miles it turns on. Under the dash you will see a plug that says "Sensor light unplug after xx,xxx miles" But it is the oxygen sensor it is talking about. Same with Todd, seafoam works wonders put it in your gas and suck some through the brake booster line. Just follow instructions on the bottle.

Seafoam
Rotor, Cap
Spark Plugs and wires

You'll be set


----------



## mej7801 (Apr 5, 2005)

Thanks Todd and AsleepZ for the advice. Todd the sensor is light is located on the left hand side of the dash and it only says sensor. I have already had the timing belt replaced and I think that i have a had the transmission fluid flushed. As far as the sensor light, you said look under the dash to unplug, should I replace the oxygen sensor before I unplug? I read a post that said replacing the oxygen sensor is not so difficult, but requires a special tool. I will also take your advice on the seafoam.

Thanks Again,
Mike


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

it doesn't matter when you unplug it, it doesn't do anything either way.


----------



## mej7801 (Apr 5, 2005)

i looked under the dash for the plug, where exactly is it located. also will this cause the light to go off. i plan to replace the oxygen sensor, when i do the tune-up this weekend.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

plug should be about where your left knee is up under the dash. Yes it makes the light go off, that's it.


----------



## mej7801 (Apr 5, 2005)

*sensor plug*

i looked under dash after taking panel off underneath steering wheel, i saw a few wires, but i did'nt see one that said unplug. i tried unplugging one, but the light stayed on. sorry for being somewhat illiterate about this but if there is any other info that you could give it will be greatly appreciated.

thanks 
mike


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

wire should be by itself and yellow


----------

